# chicken, rice and yogurt



## drfong (May 24, 2006)

Hi all, my pups both ran into a stomach problem a few weeks ago. I went to ask my vet and she suggested feeding them just chicken and rice and plain yogurt. We have been doing that for about a week. Neither have had any accidents lately, but the stool is still not solid. It is very light and I think it may still be a little runny because of the yogurt. They really love this food. I would never have thought they would eat yogurt, but they love it. They also go crazy for the chicken and rice. The vet told me to start adding some dog food with it gradually as to not shock their system to get them back on dog food. Is there any thing wrong with a chiken and rice diet or would they be lacking stuff they need if I just feed them that? It is also strange that the first day they had stomach issues was the day after I feed them some chicken and rice (it was not plain white rice like I'm feeding them now) with their dinner. I really don't know what would have caused the diarhia in the first place. We don't have any plants or flowers that could be poisonous in the yard. They have never gotten sick from their dog food or when I've given them a treat of some people food with their dinner. They both were affected and started having uncontrollable bowel movements. Even in the middle of the night in the bed. Very odd.


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

Just chicken and rice is not a balanced diet. Homecooked diets for dogs require a lot of time and research. They have to have the right amounts of everything.

So, chicken and rice is only okay for a few days while they are sick.

Something else that helps with the runs is canned pumpkin (not the pei filler, just plain pumpkin). It takes just a small spoonful with each meal to help firm up the stools.


----------



## all4thedogs (Sep 25, 2006)

I total agree, just chicken and rice is not balanced.

If your dogs really like chicken, I suggest looking into a Raw or Barf diet. This diet takes a lot of research, but is actually very easy. Variety is the key.

There are also many super quality foods that are based on chicken.

Pumpkin is great for firming up stools, but it only treats the symptoms not the cause.


----------



## blackgavotte (Sep 28, 2006)

One of the first things a vet will usually tell an owner if a dog has serious diarrhea, is to stop ALL food for 24 hours... that gives the intestine time to clean itself out of the problem, and then rest itself. Then start very gradually adding back their usual diet, in say four small meals rather than one large one. If these are young puppies, you will likely not want to starve for 24 hours just because young puppies especially of a small breed can dehydrate so quickly. You may want to try just 12 hours, and then watch the results carefully when you do begin feeding again. Make sure they get plenty of water even if you have to syringe it into their little mouths. Most people make the mistake with a bad case of diarrhea, of continuing to feed, and often make the problem worse because they are trying new foods they've been told will help, but can actually cause more problems if the dog's system is not accustomed to them. So much depends on the dog's system too., one fix does not fit all.


----------



## Whitney (Jul 12, 2006)

Melody was sick for awhile, so I didn't feed her for 24 hours. Then, for three days I fed her cooked brown rice, and cooked, lean and drained hamburger. Come the third day I was mixing it with her regular kibble. This worked great, and someone mentioned it above, but it's not a balanced diet for a dog.

There are a lot of great books and recipes online. Has anyone read "Better Food for Dogs"? I can't remember the author, but the food sounds good enough for humans to eat and serve for dinner... I haven't tried any of the recipes yet, but I have read the book from cover to cover... it makes me drool!


----------



## drfong (May 24, 2006)

Blackgavotte, they are not that young. I have been adding some dog food into the mix for the last 2 days and they are doing great. They don't have the runs anymore and the stool is back to normal collor as well. Thanks everyone for the advice.


----------

